# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  επιλογη ενισχυτη και ηχειων

## fm344

με τι κριτηρια πρεπει να επιλεξω ενισχυτη και ηχεια?
δηλαδη,ο μεγαλος ενισχυτης θελει μικρα,μεγαλα ηχεια?(σε watt)
o μικρος ενεισχυτης θελει μεγαλα,μικρα ηχεια?
πως υπολογιζω το rms?

----------


## sakis

το πρωτοι κριτηριο ειναι η μουσικη που ακους  το δευτερο ειναι η ισχυς που ακους και το τριτο ειναι το βαλαντιον που διαθετεις 

για παραδειγμα αν ακους Εφη Θωδη η Γιαννουλη Βαζαιο  και αγορασεις ηχεια kpipsch  η  Yamaha  Suavo  θα πρεπει να εισαι πολυ αρρωστος .... Αντιθετα τα ηχεια αυτα θα ειναι μανα για πιο ποπ πιο εντεχνες η ποιο κλασσικες μουσικες .... Αντιστροφα ενα ζευγαρι σκληρα εποαγγελματικα θα επιαζαν ντουφεκι σε τετοιες μουσικες  και καποιες αλλες χειροτερες  οπως  hard rock heavy metal death metal   και λοιπα αλλα θα επαιζαν απαισια  σε κλασσικη μουσικη ....

 pick and choose  λενε στο χωριο μου 

αυταν

----------


## spirakos

1.Μαιντανος &
2.Μουσικη που ακους οπως πολυ σωστα ειπε  ο Σακης
3.Τωρα αυτο με το μεγαλος μικρος που λες οτι γλειτωνεις απο τον ενισχυτη παει στα ηχεια και αναποδα
4.Τα Wrms ειναι τα συνεχομενα σε διαρκεια watt ειτε του ενισχυτη ειτε του ηχειου.
Οσον αφορα τον υπολογισμο ο πιο απλος τροπος ειναι ο εξης:για μια συγκεκριμενη συχνοτητα μετρας ταση και γνωριζοντας το φορτιο(Ω) εχεις:*Ρ*(ισχυς)=*V*V*(Ταση)*/R*(αντισταση)
Kαι παλι απο συχνοτητα σε συχνοτητα  λογω του οτι η αντισταση ενος μεγαφωνου αλλαζει αλλαζει κ η ισχυς

 *Συνηθως οταν μια συσκευη απλα αναφερει watt εννοει τα peak δηλαδη της κορυφης,αυτα που αντεχουν μονο για καποιες στιγμες*

----------


## BESTCHRISS

Ένα ηχείο συνήθως αποτελείται από τρία μεγάφωνα
Το TWEETER για τις υψηλές συχνότητες
Το *Midrange* για τις μεσαίες συχνότητες
Το bass για τις χαμηλές συχνότητες η subwoofer(αυτά που έχουν τρύπα στον μαγνήτη)
Των διαχωρισμό των συχνοτήτων το αναλαμβάνει το λεγόμενο cross-over(κύκλωμα παθητικό συνήθως με πηνία και πυκνωτές)
Η απόδοση τους εξαρτάται σαφώς από την ευαισθησία των ηχείων
Αλλά και από την απόκριση συχνοτήτων του ενισχυτή
Γιατί την καλή απόδοση του bass παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο φυσικά η κατασκευή του ηχείου
Οι διαστάσεις, το υλικό κατασκευής ξύλο, γιασενιτης, μάρμαρο, πλαστικό αν έχει bass reflex για να μην μπουκώνει ,χώρος τοποθέτησης, το πάτωμα του χώρου, τα έπιπλα αν έχεις λίγα περισσότερη ακουστικότητα θέση ακρόασης και πολλά άλλα 

τα βασικα χαρακτηριστικα ενος τελικου ενισχυτη
Απόκριση συχνότητας HZ-KHZ
Ευαισθησία s/n σημα προς θορυβο σε db
Ονομαστική Maxium SPL db
ισχυς εξοδου RMS σε watt
cross-talk διαχωρισμος καναλιων
THD η ολικη παραμορφωση οσο μικροτερη τοσο καλυτερη

----------


## TheKostis

> 4.Τα Wrms ειναι τα συνεχομενα σε διαρκεια watt ειτε του ενισχυτη ειτε του ηχειου.



Τί ενωείς;;;;;

----------


## spirakos

Oχι μουσικη(διαφορες σταθμες), 1 συγκεκριμενη συχνοτητα (σταθερη σταθμη) αρα σταθερη ταση αρα σταθερη ισχυς χωρις σκαμπανεβασματα
Και για να εχεις και σταθερο ρευμα θες και σταθερη αντισταση (οχι μεγαφωνο) αλλα ωμικο φορτιο. Ετσι βρισκεις τη πραγματικη ισχυ
Ελπιζω να σε καλυψα

----------


## TheKostis

Δηλαδή έτσι βρήσκεις τα Wrms;;

----------


## TheKostis

Παρεπιπτόντος μήπως υπάρχει καμιά κατασκευή ενισχητή σε αυτό το site;; αν ναι μπορεις να μου στήλεις link;;

----------


## vivident

και λιγο ψαξιμο δεν κανει κακο.
Κυκλωματα -> Κυκλώματα: Ήχος - Μουσική
θα βρεις οτι χρειαζεσε.

----------


## TheKostis

Γι αυτό ρωτάω γιατί έψαξα σε αυτή την ενότητα και δεν βρήκα κάτι μόνο για προενισχητή, μήπως μου ξέφηγε κάτι.

----------


## vivident

Απλα εγραφες "Παρεπιπτόντος μήπως υπάρχει καμιά κατασκευή (ενισχητή) σε αυτό το site;
Για προενισχυτη παρε μια ιδεα απο εδω http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...F7%F5%F4%E7%F2

----------

